# Oh NO! Rocky's skin infections are back



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Quick history: Got Rocky in March from Delaware Valley GR Rescue. He was 2 years old with a history of food alergies. First 2 1/2 months were pure hell with full body hives and multiple skin infections. Many trips to the vet and dermatologist. Got him on NB Sweet Potato and Fish and, like magic, Rocky became symptom free in less than one week. After 2+ months, I switched to NV Rabbit to increase protein and reduce carbs. Rocky continued to do great for another 2+ months. Took Rocky with us to the beach for a week. The day before we came home (one day after giving him his monthly Advantix) Rocky was scratching his ear. Turned over the flap and found a flea. Next day we found a second flea on him but it was almost dead. Came home. Could not find any evidence of more fleas but Rocky started biting and scratching. Not nearly as bad as when we first got him, but enough to concern me. Gave him a nice shampoo with Hylyt which seemed to help a little (probably wishful thinking). Grasping at straws I put him back on NB Sweet Potato and Fish last Saturday. He seemed to be scratching/biting a little less each day but this morning, I found the beginnings of pyoderma on his belly. It has been 3 weeks since we came home from the beach.

Off to the vet for antibiotics. I see 3 possibilities:

1. Rocky coincidentally developed a sensitivity/allergy to his NV Rabbit formula coincidentally with the beach visit.

2. Rocky is having a delayed reaction to the stress of the trip and/or an exposure to an allergen at the beach.

3. Rocky picked-up some parasite at the beach which isn't being killed by his Advantix. 

Even if #1 is true, I find it hard to believe he is now also allergic to NB Sweet Potato and Fish. Assuming he isn't allergic to NB SP&F, why is the pyoderma showing up 5 days after I switched him back to it?

This is a major set-back.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you sone any carpet cleaning or anything of that nature in the house? IT's possible he is coming in contact with something on the rugs/floor that is giving him a reaction?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I do think dogs can be allergic to fleas. Even one or two bites can cause problems for dogs with sensitivities.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The best shampoo for skin issues is the eqyss micro-tek. It was literally a life saver for us. Will give SUCH relief and help heal. Won't help the WHY of his issues, but will definitely help the here and now. www.eqyss.com if you want to read about it or order. BTW, it's the only shampoo I use on my crew and I bathe them weekly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Penny&MaggiesMom about the shampoo. Also dogs can have a flea allergy that will give them sores. And to me without seeing it that is what it sounds like. If he did good on the NV food then I would put him back on that.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The best shampoo for skin issues is the eqyss micro-tek. It was literally a life saver for us. Will give SUCH relief and help heal. Won't help the WHY of his issues, but will definitely help the here and now. www.eqyss.com if you want to read about it or order. BTW, it's the only shampoo I use on my crew and I bathe them weekly.


Thanks. Do you use the shampoo only or do you also use the spray in between shampoos? I just got off the phone with Eqyss and they very quite emphatic that I must use the shampoo & spray together as a system.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I only use the shampoo regularly, but will occasionally spray if I notice any sore or rash. Several GRF'ers have used the spray with great success too. In fact, my DH is using the gel on his excema, and it's working better than anything the dermatologist had him on! Go figure.


I should edit this to say, when Cody's skin was so terribly bad, I only used the shampoo ( diluted, but pretty strong) and was bathing every 3-4 days. Now I dilute it more and bathe all the crew weekly.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The best shampoo for skin issues is the eqyss micro-tek. It was literally a life saver for us. Will give SUCH relief and help heal. Won't help the WHY of his issues, but will definitely help the here and now. www.eqyss.com if you want to read about it or order. BTW, it's the only shampoo I use on my crew and I bathe them weekly.


WOW!!! Found Micro-Tek in the 32 oz. bottle at a local horse shop and shampooed Rocky yesterday. This stuff is unbelieveable. I have used several high $$ shampoos, eg Hylyt and Earthbath, but nothing compares to this product. Great lather, rinses easily and leaves coat shiny and soft. BUT, the best part is that this morning Rocky got up and, for the first time in 3 weeks, did not scratch. His pyoderma was gone. To be fair, he has been on Cephalexin since Friday and his skin was starting to clear before the shampoo. But, he had such a dramatic improvement after the shampoo, I must give some credit to Micro-Tek.

BTW, the 32 oz bottle marketed for horses was much cheaper per oz than the 16 oz bottle for dogs. For any of you buying this shampoo on a regular basis, you may want to check out you local tack shop. Mine also carries the 32 oz bottle of Micro-Tek spray.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!! So glad it worked wonders for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. I will look at our local horse store for the big bottle. Anyway to save money is good.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

We've had some problems with Taegan and skin infections, when antiibiotics didn't work we did stool sample, since she has no previous history of allergies. She had giardia and clostridium, but without symptoms. Cleared those up and the infections cleared up too. Just a different thought from ones you mentioned.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cam's mom*

Cam's Mom

So sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted on her


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

artbuc said:


> WOW!!! Found Micro-Tek in the 32 oz. bottle at a local horse shop and shampooed Rocky yesterday. This stuff is unbelieveable. I have used several high $$ shampoos, eg Hylyt and Earthbath, but nothing compares to this product. Great lather, rinses easily and leaves coat shiny and soft. BUT, the best part is that this morning Rocky got up and, for the first time in 3 weeks, did not scratch. His pyoderma was gone. To be fair, he has been on Cephalexin since Friday and his skin was starting to clear before the shampoo. But, he had such a dramatic improvement after the shampoo, I must give some credit to Micro-Tek.
> 
> BTW, the 32 oz bottle marketed for horses was much cheaper per oz than the 16 oz bottle for dogs. For any of you buying this shampoo on a regular basis, you may want to check out you local tack shop. Mine also carries the 32 oz bottle of Micro-Tek spray.


Update. This morning Rocky's dermatitus returned on his belly, where it was originally. This is a big surprise and disappointment. I didn't expect to see it recur considering he is on Cephalexin. Don't know what is going on. It has been over 3 weeks since we found the two fleas and returned home from 1 week at the beach. I would think Rocky is fully recovered from the excitement/stress of the trip and/or a couple flea bites. It has been very very rainy and I wonder if moist skin is a contributing factor? I put Rocky back on NV Instinct last week. The common ingrediant in NV Instinct and NB SP&F is salmon so I wonder if Rocky is developing a sensitivity to salmon? I don't think ragweed is a problem because there can't be much pollen in the air with all this rain. Nothing else has changed in his environment (at least nothing we can think of).

Off to Dover Saddlery this morning to buy a bottle of Micro-Tek spray. Hopefully this will be as effective as the shampoo.

I have read alot about CAD and every article says atopic dogs almost always get worse as they get older. I have this horrible sinking feeling that a repeat of the first 2 1/2 months I had Rocky may be waiting for us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep shampooing him every few days while he has problems.... or using the spray. My success with Cody was with often shampooing though. And then keep working on a cause, if one can ever be found. Keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Keep shampooing him every few days while he has problems.... or using the spray. My success with Cody was with often shampooing though. And then keep working on a cause, if one can ever be found. Keep us posted on how he's doing.


Thanks. I just sprayed Rocky. 

Did you ever find out what was causing Cody's dermatitus?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody had AIHA ( autoimmune anemia) when we adopted him and his immune system was on overload. His skin was an infected mess...... staph. Because of his immune issues, it was something we battled for months with antibiotics and the micro-tek. After all the initial struggle, it was the go-to fix when he would have a flare up. Now it's the only shampoo we use and he hasn't had an issue in several years (knock on wood).


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cody had AIHA ( autoimmune anemia) when we adopted him and his immune system was on overload. His skin was an infected mess...... staph. Because of his immune issues, it was something we battled for months with antibiotics and the micro-tek. After all the initial struggle, it was the go-to fix when he would have a flare up. Now it's the only shampoo we use and he hasn't had an issue in several years (knock on wood).


Way to go Cody! What triggered his flare-ups?

I am a little concerned about the Micro-Tek active ingrediant (trichlocarban) which is widely used in anti-bacterial products and its use has become somewhat controversial. Apparently it does affect the endocrine system and persists in the environment. I have not found any specific reference to it causing problems in dogs but have just started to look.

Rocky's dermatologist told me that, for some reason, allergic dogs carry more bacteria on their skin. They scratch, break the skin and immediately get a secondary infection. Infected skin itches even more and the cycle worsens. I can see how controlling the bacteria level on the skin is very important to an allergic dog. I can not use products such as Malaseb or Chlorhexidine on Rocky - it sets his skin on fire.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Update:

Looks like Instinct Rabbit is the culprit. I had opened a new bag just before we went to the beach. Rocky started scratching/biting several days after eating from this new bag. The stress/excitement of the trip, exposure to something in the new environment and the couple fleas we found on him may be contributing factors, but I suspect Instinct was the major issue. It took one month to get Rocky settled down. I put him back on Natural Balance SP&F, he did two weeks of Ceph and the Micro-Tek shampoo was a major help. Once Rocky got settled down, ie symptom free, I started him back on Instinct. Guess what? Within 3 days he was scratching/biting. I sent NV an email this morning asking them if there were anything unusual about this particular batch. It is possible, of course, that Rocky has become allergic to something in the Instinct, most likely rabbit protein. OTOH, it seems awfully coincidental that the problem started with the new bag.

I am going to keep Rocky on NB SP&F to see if he settles down. I'll let you know what NV says. I hope Rocky's experience can help others.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tricholcarban is found everywhere in products we use everyday. It's been in soaps since the '60s, cosmetics, toothpaste, plastic in children's toys, and kitchenware to name some. Hard to get away from. Considering the minute exposure they're getting from shampoo ( and diluted at that) and then rinsed off, I'm not really concerned. I'd much rather do that and avoid the infections, antibiotics, steroids etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Artbuc*

ARTBUC

I think the food could be it. Glad you are switching back to the other.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

artbuc said:


> Update:
> 
> Looks like Instinct Rabbit is the culprit. I had opened a new bag just before we went to the beach. Rocky started scratching/biting several days after eating from this new bag. The stress/excitement of the trip, exposure to something in the new environment and the couple fleas we found on him may be contributing factors, but I suspect Instinct was the major issue. It took one month to get Rocky settled down. I put him back on Natural Balance SP&F, he did two weeks of Ceph and the Micro-Tek shampoo was a major help. Once Rocky got settled down, ie symptom free, I started him back on Instinct. Guess what? Within 3 days he was scratching/biting. I sent NV an email this morning asking them if there were anything unusual about this particular batch. It is possible, of course, that Rocky has become allergic to something in the Instinct, most likely rabbit protein. OTOH, it seems awfully coincidental that the problem started with the new bag.
> 
> I am going to keep Rocky on NB SP&F to see if he settles down. I'll let you know what NV says. I hope Rocky's experience can help others.


I'm at a total loss. Rocky got a little better each day after I switched him back to NB SP&F. After 5-6 days he became 100% symptom free and I rejoiced. I was sure that I had identified the problem. However, after a few perfect days, Rocky got up one morning and scratched a little and each day he scratched more. After 4 days his dermatitus reappeared.

I am so frustrated and perplexed. WHAT IS GOING ON? All of this started with our trip to the beach. Could the stress of an event that took place 6 weeks ago be causing this problem? According to the reports there isn't any pollen or mold around. Nothing different in his home environment.

Tomorrow we go in for a thyroid test. I am really grasping at straws.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you sure you aren't dealing with fleas? I know with my Danny it is a huge issue if only one flea gets into the house. He is just miserable and scratches constantly. When he was younger, we were always treating him for dermatitis until I figured out the tie in, which was fleas.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Are you sure you aren't dealing with fleas? I know with my Danny it is a huge issue if only one flea gets into the house. He is just miserable and scratches constantly. When he was younger, we were always treating him for dermatitis until I figured out the tie in, which was fleas.


Don't think so. He is on monthly meds (I alternate between Frontline and K9Advantix) and I see zero evidence of fleas on him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The complete thyroid panel certainly sounds in order. Remember that even a reading of low normal is actually LOW for goldens and should be medicated. Even some vets are not aware of this, so you might need to be the advocate there.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The complete thyroid panel certainly sounds in order. Remember that even a reading of low normal is actually LOW for goldens and should be medicated. Even some vets are not aware of this, so you might need to be the advocate there.


I have read several times here that Goldens need to be higher than low normal. Is the scientific basis for this documented somewhere?

Also, do I need anything more than Free T4?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dr Jean Dodds is really the expert in the field. Several on here have had her interpret their results, and yes you need a complete panel.... which is explained here. Many either use her hemopet or MSU. http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Don't think so. He is on monthly meds (I alternate between Frontline and K9Advantix) and I see zero evidence of fleas on him.


I live in NC, so I use Frontline Plus monthly year round. I also usually see zero evidence of fleas on him 99.9% of the time. Actually, this time of year is the worst for fleas for us. It's been that way for the last 5-6 years. 

Hopefully you will find out what is going on.


----------

